# Is it possible to get permanent blunted affect?



## Mastodon (Jan 17, 2011)

From taking resperidone/abilify for a few weeks?

I haven't been able to feel anything since I've taken them and I'm worried it won't go away.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 17, 2011)

No, I don't think so. It's not unusual to experience some flatness, numbness, or even derealization/deprersonalization when you first start taking certain kinds of psychotropic medications. generally, this will diminish and siappear within a few weeks or sooner.

If it continues more than say 4-6 weeks, talk to your doctor: Perhaps the dose is too high for you.


----------

